# Your favorite greetings and catchphrases for villagers?



## Trundle (Mar 17, 2019)

What are your favorite greetings and catchphrases to give to your villagers? How do you come up with these sayings? 

In my new town, I gave one of my villagers the catchphrase "Zoo-Wee Mama!" which has been pretty funny so far. I gave another villager "frick". They are pretty juvenile but sometimes it just catches me surprise when I talk to them, so I think it's worth it.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 17, 2019)

I like giving "Toasty toast!" as a greeting. It dates back to an inside joke with my sister when we were little. It makes no sense but it amuses me.
For catchphrases I still like giving "kracko"


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2019)

For greetings I always do "Hi", "Hello", "Hiya", or "Yo" depending on the villager.
For catchphrases I never know what to pick, so all my villagers either say "San" or "Doll".


----------



## Coach (Mar 17, 2019)

I normally make greetings typical, with a 'yo' or 'hey dude' thrown in there once in a while. I don't normally change my villagers catchphrases, but I can tell you my _least_ favourite - when villagers adopt another villagers catchphrase where it doesn't fit at all! For example, Pompom the duck recently started using Coach's catchphrase - 'stubble.' Doesn't really work with a cute duck.


----------



## Mothership (Mar 17, 2019)

Lazy villagers usually get the greeting 'Boo-YAH!". Jocks usually get "Gimme twenty!" (as in gimme twenty push ups)  Other villagers get greetings like "*insert species name* rule!" (Monkeys rule!, Pigs rule! etc) or "Obey the *insert species name*"

As for catchphrases, female villagers sound cute saying "applesauce". Jocks sometimes get "hug me!" Crankies get "snuggums". Smugs get "lovemuffin". or sometimes I'll give species specific ones like "piggy toes, frog legs  etc.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 17, 2019)

Depends on the town. Moriyo's signature greeting is 'Kon'nichiwa' or 'Greetings'. Treehut is 'Hello Traveler' or 'Greetings (Traveler)'. Secret doesn't really have a set greeting nor does Luminosa. But for the last town, I just haven't thought of any good ones yet. Deena says 'I need a drink' which I think is slightly mis-leading but oh well 

As for catchphrases, in Secret, Moriyo and Treehut, they all say names of herbs and such. Julian, Wolfgang and Roscoe however say the name of the monster they're supposed to resemble. Luminosa I don't have any yet, I need to think of some.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 17, 2019)

every time this comes up I say the same thing: 

Greeting: I sell drugs Catchphrase: wanna buy?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm not all that creative with my catchphrases and greetings. Just the typical "bro", "dude", "what's up?" and stuff like that. I should probably be more creative with them lol


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 17, 2019)

Nowadays I just make villagers have their generic catchphrase, but when I was younger, I came up with funny things like "jambalaya", "my loofa", and "stupid-head".


I think "my loofa" took the cake lmao


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 17, 2019)

It depends on the villager personality for me. If it's a peppy villager I usually go with "hiya" and for others it might be as simple as "hello", "hi", "heyo". Really, I just prefer simple greetings and try do do every villager with a different greeting. Though the lazies I give the greeting of "shapow" because they always talk about a hero having a "signature" greeting, so I think that's pretty cool to me. As for catchphrases it's just totally random.


----------



## Animecafe102 (Mar 17, 2019)

I kinda just give them whatever pops in my head, one of my favorites I've done though is one that I did for Julian's catchphrase which he still uses, it's "Zam Zaddy" lol also I gave Colton "Daddy" as a catch phrase and he accidentally moved out of my town but ended up in my best friends town so now all her villagers keep saying it XD


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 17, 2019)

Trundle said:


> I gave another villager "frick". They are pretty juvenile but sometimes it just catches me surprise when I talk to them, so I think it's worth it.


Oml did that too but this time it was "betch"
Gave Tia "Toot!" as greeting cause she elephant.
Gave rosie "purr" catchphrase case she cat, she got bored of it and i changed it back to her orignal one
Gave Teddy "grooowl" catchphrase. Kyle took it, now annoying, i want kyle to say "alpha" again. Teddy got bored of it, gave him back his old catchphrase.
Stinky was "gahhhh" which i changed to "GrrAHH". Deena took it last catchphrase was "woowoo" wanted to change it to "owo"
Gave stitches "psst" as greeting as he said he wanted to be a spy or something. Also gave Stitches "Rawr!" as catchphrase.
Gave tybalt "Rawr! XD"  as catchphrase for no particular reason.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 17, 2019)

Most of my greetings are pretty generic: "Hi", "Hiya", "Yo", "Oy", etc.  But I did give my two anteaters, Annalisa and Anabelle, the greeting: "Tu-tu-ru".  I got it from Mayuri from Steins:Gate and it just sounds so cute when they say it.  Plus, I think it suits them.  Sometimes, I give them a greeting in a different language if it's fitting.  Like Chow had "Nihao" (Chinese for hello) when he lived in my town.

These are my current villagers' catchphrases:

Grizzly - "Grumble"
Hugh - "Snortle" (It's his original, but I like it.)
Mint - "Chuu" (It's the sound a squirrel or mouse makes in Japanese.)
Annalisa - "Puffle" (I looked up the sounds anteaters make and it said they huff and puff.  I thought puffle sounded cute.)
Bruce - "Gruff" (He just moved in and hasn't asked me for a new catchphrase yet, but I don't think I'll change it.)
Sterling - "Kerfluffle"
Anabelle - "Toodles"
Hans - "Bumble" (He reminds me of the Bumble in Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer.)
Patty - "PatsyJaNai" (My husband gave her this catchphrase when she was in his town.  It's a reference to Katsura from Gintama.)

My husband also gave some cute catchphrases to a couple of other villagers that ended up in my town at one point.  He had Frita saying "Hamburgler" and he changed Chow's catchphrase to "Wo Ai Ni" ("I love you" in Chinese) when he knew Chow was going to my town.


----------



## Ojo46 (Mar 17, 2019)

I gave one of my villagers a random gibberish catchphrase a while ago that I forgot about that gave me a surprise when I turned started playing again somewhat recently.


----------



## joey ^_^ (Mar 17, 2019)

at some point i got my villagers to greet me with "it's me ya boi" and "omae wa mou..." because i couldn't think of anything and recently i met kabuki and he owns my heart because he's so sweet even though he looks intimidating at first so i got him to say "hey. zuko here!" because he makes me think of the episode when zuko was Trying His Best to be,,, non-threatening


----------



## duckyducky (Mar 18, 2019)

I like to give them cute faces like ?O.O? and ?OwO? 
Hehe


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 18, 2019)

I suck at catchphrases, so I don't really mess with them much. In my witchy town, I had them say different herbs and such, though


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 20, 2019)

Depending on their personality type and species, I give them simple and cute greetings and catchphrases.


----------



## greyCat44 (Mar 21, 2019)

29awkwardturtles said:


> at some point i got my villagers to greet me with "it's me ya boi" and "omae wa mou..." because i couldn't think of anything and recently i met kabuki and he owns my heart because he's so sweet even though he looks intimidating at first so i got him to say "hey. zuko here!" because he makes me think of the episode when zuko was Trying His Best to be,,, non-threatening



29awkwardturtles shared a town with me for a year and when I came back to Hapi Merengue greeted me with GLOMPS YOU OwO and I was seriously freaked out imagining a rhino glomping me with an OwO face xD that kabuki story is so sweet tho <3

I give my villagers little backstories and base their catchphrases off that! Like in my headcanon Phil spends his time watching Spanish telenovelas, so he always greets me with Mi corazon


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 16, 2019)

I make all my villagers say ?Squanch? and for their greeting, ?Squanchaaay!? . It?s a Rick and Morty reference if you don?t get it, but omg it?s so funny to hear them say it. I?ve had it on all my villagers  for about a year and I still love it.


----------



## RainbowGrace (Jun 16, 2019)

My two favourites that I've given are quite specific. I gave Mira "Venus Power!" as a greeting, and "Make Up!" as a catch phrase, since she's based on Sailor Venus. So sometimes when I start talking to her, it's like she transforms, haha.

The other is one I gave to Pashmina. She's a goat, and I'm Australian (g'day!) so I gave her the greeting of... Goat'ay. Yes, I'll show myself out.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2019)

LOL ?zoo-wee-mama?. I came up with interesting ones. I made Buck say ?Bwoah?, Gruff literally a *cough* noise, Agent S said ?tsk tsk? at one point to fit her squirrel species, Kitt said ?flop?, Tipper says ?literally?, and I made Deirdre say ?spades? ?diamonds? ?clubs? even though it has nothing to do with her.


----------



## Ojo46 (Jun 16, 2019)

I?m in the minority in that I prefer villager?s default catchphrases


----------



## jkeezy (Jun 16, 2019)

I usually just use whatever comes first to mind, but for catchphrases, I've really gotten into using stan language AKA "sis" "periodt" "sksksksk". It cracks me up! Sometimes, for greetings, I'll use "What's the tea?" or something to make it sound like my villagers are trying to rob me.


----------

